# Blue Ring Centipede?



## Ephesians (May 7, 2003)

Hrm...well this is my first 'pede...kinda cute little guy.  However the hombre that raises them wasn't at the shop at the time of purchase, so I don't know it's scientific name.  Can anyone identify and throw a latin label at me?  I could use some good info...I'm sure care is basic for any pede, moist and fairly roomy lenghwise; I am mainly concerned on potency and size capablitity.  Thanks a lot in advance.  

Marcus


----------



## MrDeranged (May 7, 2003)

Looks like Scolopendra morsitans to me.

Scott


----------



## Henry Kane (May 7, 2003)

I agree. S. morsitans/Tanzanian Blue Ring-legged...(or something silly like that).
Potency, probably not life threatening if you don't have any alergies but will bite the fire outta ya if given the chance and it will be painful at least.

Size, between 6" and 7" is pretty average for adults.

Nice pede! Congrats! 

Atrax


----------



## petitegreeneyes (May 7, 2003)

I love the one I got and boy is it a great eater


----------



## Ephesians (May 8, 2003)

Thanks ya'll.  Yeah, it's a pretty good eater so far.  He's freakin vicious, too.   Took me by surprise.  I think I just found a new branch to add to the invert hobby.


----------



## SpiderFood (May 8, 2003)

Hey man, 'sup.  I just got me one of those "blue ringged" pedes most likely to be S. mortisans, its about a 2.5 inch baby.  The first hour I had it, it ate 5 pinheads.  After that it eats about 4-5 a week.  Got it from 
www.krazy8sinvertebrates.com
Chris Young owns this site and is a great guy to get inverts from.  Maybe you will give him a try if you are gonna add pedes to your collection.  Nice speciman by the way.
dale


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2003)

Yep i'ts a Morsitans
very nice legs!!! mmmmmmmmmm

congrats

greetz


----------



## Ephesians (May 8, 2003)

> very nice legs!!!


me or the 'pede...lol.


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2003)

euhhhhhhh, both???? "lol"

greetz


----------



## Ephesians (May 8, 2003)

LOL, Steven.  Hey, how often should I feed this little bugger?  A cricket every two days...every day?  Or just however often he will take one?


----------



## Mister Internet (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ephesians _
> *LOL, Steven.  Hey, how often should I feed this little bugger?  A cricket every two days...every day?  Or just however often he will take one? *


Hey,

Just a quick note here... I have observed a couple of different feeding patterns with Scolopendra...  If you feed them a LOT (1-2 crix a day), they will reach a plateau at which point they will begin to refuse food until they can digest and "deflate" a bit.  If you feed them once every 2-3 days consistently, they will be more apt to remain feeding steadily... no invert needs to be fed every day.  It would be impossible for them to acquire food daily in the wild, and it's certainly not necessary to feed them daily in captivity.    If you are going to feed pinkies or other large items such as giant roaches, I would feed only once a week.

I have a juvenile morsitans that I've raised from a tiny pling, and I can assure you they will eat everything you throw at them... however, I noticed mine looking a bit "inflated" after awhile, and cut back.   they grow FAST too...


----------



## Ephesians (May 8, 2003)

Great info. Mr. Internet, I appreciate it.  Very good points, too.  You guys rock...thanks!


----------



## Steven (May 9, 2003)

> LOL, Steven. Hey, how often should I feed this little bugger? A cricket every two days...every day? Or just however often he will take one?


See the quick note of Mister Internet,... =D 

what's he eating on that pict ??? can't see so clear  

greetz


----------



## skolopender (May 12, 2003)

Hi Ephesians,

feeding every 1-2 days is for sure too often ! I feed both morsitans' every 1-2 weeks (!) but then a big grasshopper or a big roach and that's enough.
During the molting the don't accept anything for 1-2 months !!!


----------



## Ephesians (May 12, 2003)

Thanks, skolo, I appreciate the advice. 

Gong- It's a cricket in the pic that he is eating.


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 11, 2011)

That is not S.Morsitans thats an Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus or blue ring centipede.

I have a 6'' er.

Holy, sorry didnt mean to bump such an old topic, dunno how I ended up here.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Mar 16, 2011)

Steven said:


> Yep i'ts a Morsitans
> very nice legs!!! mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> congrats
> ...


Ekhm, don't you know that using internet it's a bad idea when you're drunk?


----------

